# SMCM Governor's Cup



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

2013 Registration is Open.

They are not issuing the tracker units this year but are lowering the registration fee so you can buy an App on your smart phone to allow fleet tracking. I'm guessing that's the end of the fleet tracking as I expect many boats won't bother to buy a $10 App that will drain their cell phone or require ships power to keep it charged.

Otherwise the format seems the same as the past couple of years.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Ah...Don't rule that out. I think a lot of skippers will pay for the app in order to gain intelligence on their competitors. 

I'm looking to enter my boat this year, and I'll be buying the app if I do.
I have a 12v socket near the cockpit, so keeping my phone charged while I race, is not a big deal.

Hell, I'll be powering a netbook-chartplotter.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Ah...Don't rule that out. I think a lot of skippers will pay for the app in order to gain intelligence on their competitors.
> 
> I'm looking to enter my boat this year, and I'll be buying the app if I do.
> I have a 12v socket near the cockpit, so keeping my phone charged while I race, is not a big deal.
> ...


Yep, its likely guys like you and me would want to spring for the App, but I doubt the better racers are gonna' let guys like us track them if they don't have to.

Last years tracking was a debacle anyway - the server went down for scheduled maintenance for about 6 hours during the night.

I hope I'll be able to do the race this year, but I've had a little medical issue and don't know if I'll be recovered well enough to take it on.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Well that sucks. Wishing you a speedy and complete recovery.

I dunno, don't you think even the fast skippers will want to keep tabs on each other? Plus, there's the ego factor of having your friends and family watch you pull out in front.

Even though my crew and I "suck out loud", I'll be advertising my failure for all to see. :laugher


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Well that sucks. Wishing you a speedy and complete recovery.
> 
> I dunno, don't you think even the fast skippers will want to keep tabs on each other? Plus, there's the ego factor of having your friends and family watch you pull out in front.
> 
> Even though my crew and I "suck out loud", I'll be advertising my failure for all to see. :laugher


There is one boat in particular that I really would like to know where is going. The skipper has forgotten more about sailing than I'll ever know and he's old school. I'm pretty sure I won't be seeing him on the tracker even if I spring for the App. The two times I've done this race on my boat, he's kicked his fleets ass, once going west and once going east. My analysis had me do exactly the opposite both years. I either need to follow him, or figure out what I think is the best course of action and do the opposite. lol

There are a couple of other boats in Crusing class and NS class it would be nice to keep tabs on and some of them may bother with the tracker, but I sure liked it better when it was universal -- and they didn't take it down for the most critical period, like last year.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

These North/South bay races are frustrating. I'm routinely told by veterans that 95% of the time, there is no value in staying on the western shore, then after the race, I find out that these same veterans went there.

When I ask what their rationale was, they simply say that "this time", conditions warranted it.

Honestly though, there seems to be little value in following the Western shore most of the time, because it just has you driving extra miles to follow the curve.

The weather seems...different this year. Mild temps for much deeper into June, sustained Easterly breezes (which is very rare), and powerful Northerlies for the Miles River Race and DtB. It'll be interesting to see what conditions present themselves for Gov. Cup, Solomons Invitational, Oxford and Screwpile.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm holding out on this one. Might do it, might not. It's not a particularly 'fun' race on a small boat. There are rumors that the MC38 will be ready, but that might be a pipe dream. 

Tracker makes no difference to me. I do better when I don't know what everyone else is doing. Just sail south fast, and make a right. If it's a run, big boats beware...


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Well the cards are stacking up against us making Gov Cup this year. Just found out the boat a couple of slips over got a direct lightning strike on Friday afternoon/evening. Apparently the strike damaged boats up and down the dock including Palmetto Moon.

We were the closest boat and we found today our air conditioner, autopilot and wind instruments are toast. I at first thought everything was going to be fine as all the lights checked fine, but as we continued testing our electrical equipment we started finding problems. 

I guess I'll be talking to the insurance company on Monday.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Well that sucks. Sorry for your troubles.
I've been wondering what participation is going to be like this year. Seems down all over the place.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

PalmettoSailor said:


> Well the cards are stacking up against us making Gov Cup this year. Just found out the boat a couple of slips over got a direct lightning strike on Friday afternoon/evening. Apparently the strike damaged boats up and down the dock including Palmetto Moon.
> 
> We were the closest boat and we found today our air conditioner, autopilot and wind instruments are toast. I at first thought everything was going to be fine as all the lights checked fine, but as we continued testing our electrical equipment we started finding problems.
> 
> I guess I'll be talking to the insurance company on Monday.


Sorry to hear that. We got side struck last year moored in front of Jabins on Back Creek. It took a week for all the problems to really surface. We lost Yanmar panel, ploltter, wind and autopilot, some lights, Ram mic. and more.

Check all your pumps as well. Alternator, Do you have a plotter? radar? Which insurance do you have? Do you have a good marine electrician? Feel frfee to PM if you need a name or a surveyor to work with to be assigned for your claim.

Dave


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

No cruising class boats registered so far. Slower than last year.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Participation in all races appears to be very low compared to previous years.
Annapolis PHRF is way, way down.
Eastport to Solomons had 132 last year, we're at 65 this year.
Screwpile is also way down.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Agreed. I'm hoping its just an off year and they'll be back next year. I haven't decided weather or not I want to race Audrey down there again. Gov Cup always seems to be a PITA for small light boats. I guess I'll wait until the extended forecast to come out first before writing the check. Always a crap shoot.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> Agreed. I'm hoping its just an off year and they'll be back next year. I haven't decided weather or not I want to race Audrey down there again. Gov Cup always seems to be a PITA for small light boats. I guess I'll wait until the extended forecast to come out first before writing the check. Always a crap shoot.


I'm actually thinking of trying to crew on one of the HHSA boats, if I can't get mine ready in time.

If I do mangage to get my crap in a sock, I'll be looking for crew if you want to try it on a 4kt ****box.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

It might be a 4KSB, but I bet it has a head on board, and bunks you can sleep in.  

Maybe I'm getting old, and just need to HTFU.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

We'll be doing the race this year. My understanding is that the tracker is required. Each skipper has a choice to get the Kattack unit or get the tracker app for thier own phone. They are also bringing back the after-race-dinner.

Anyone have a cruising spinnaker / Asym they can loan me?


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe if PHRF Chesapeake had its act together and issued certificates on time people would be more inclined to participate. Still waiting for my certificate (53499) despite multiple contacts! I'll be crewing on another boat.
Anyone from PHRF Chesapeake listening?


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> It might be a 4KSB, but I bet it has a head on board, and bunks you can sleep in.
> 
> Maybe I'm getting old, and just need to HTFU.


Indeed, but we're two for two with unpleasant head incidents during the Gov Cup.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

johnnyquest37 said:


> We'll be doing the race this year. My understanding is that the tracker is required. Each skipper has a choice to get the Kattack unit or get the tracker app for thier own phone. They are also bringing back the after-race-dinner.
> 
> Anyone have a cruising spinnaker / Asym they can loan me?


Well if you guys are gonna do it, I'll just have to HTFU and find a way to make it happen for Palmetto Moon also.

Re: the tracker units, reading the SI's it looks like you are correct that we have to buy the App and use it during the race. Based on what they posted on Facebook when I griped about the tracker situation it sounded like Kattack had changed their business and just flat didn't have the units anymore. The sailing instructions say trackers "as supplied" are required. I suppose lowering the entry fee and requiring us to buy an App equates to "supplying" the tracker.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

hmmm  not happy about that...

*GPS Tracking:* GPS tracking units as supplied by the racing authority are required to be on board and activated. As per RRS 41 c) use and monitoring of the Kattack GPS tracking units by competitors while racing the 2013 Governor's Cup is approved.

Out of pocket expense does not mean "as supplied by the RA". I still believe you can compete w/o using the tracker, but would send an email to confirm.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Gettin' closer to havin' a crew, so we may be on the starting line yet!

Gratuitous rant follows:

Just took a look at details on the Racers dinner. Safe to say you won't find the Skipper of Palmetto Moon there, if we are able to finish this race.

$55 a head? For BBQ and Fried Chicken? Seriously? Does everyone get a handle of Rum on the way in or what?uke

And $180 for for the barely furnished townhouse you are only allowed 4 people in? Won't be making that mistake again this year.

I guess I'm feelin' the squeeze these days, cause these prices seem ludicrous to me.

End rant mode:


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been informed that St. Mary's has a different president, and this may play into these changes. Not sure.

First, my understanding is that there will still be other food available other than the $55/head dinner.

Second, $180/4 = $45 per head. It's not great, but not terrible either. If temperatures moderate, you could sleep on your boat.

I have a friendly local who's putting me up for the night, so I'm not paying any of these expenses.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

The $180 for a house isn't bad. It's convenient and easy to plan. The $55 for dinner is high, unless they're going back to the fancy food they used to have. The breakfast at the church is worth the price. And it's for a good cause. 

The townhouses you can cook in, so you could eat there if you have a lot of crew. They also have dorm rooms which I think aren't as nice for $90/pair. It's the only game in town though, they don't gouge you too much. 

My complaint is that it's spread out too much. Even the main tent there was barely anyone there after racing. Lots of people still sleeping, and the steel drums just needed to stop. Honestly, I have more fun during the raft up on the race boats than on shore. For smaller regattas, they cram everyone into a tent or local area so it's easier to find your friends and meet people. ARW and Screwpile have great parties, SBRW is the same. One central location for all racers. Helps the party mood.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> The $180 for a house isn't bad. It's convenient and easy to plan. The $55 for dinner is high, unless they're going back to the fancy food they used to have. The breakfast at the church is worth the price. And it's for a good cause.
> 
> The townhouses you can cook in, so you could eat there if you have a lot of crew. They also have dorm rooms which I think aren't as nice for $90/pair. It's the only game in town though, they don't gouge you too much.
> 
> My complaint is that it's spread out too much. Even the main tent there was barely anyone there after racing. Lots of people still sleeping, and the steel drums just needed to stop. Honestly, I have more fun during the raft up on the race boats than on shore. For smaller regattas, they cram everyone into a tent or local area so it's easier to find your friends and meet people. ARW and Screwpile have great parties, SBRW is the same. One central location for all racers. Helps the party mood.


I paid for a townhouse the first year I did Gov Cup and stand by my assertion they kinda suck. There wasn't even a decent place to sit on the lower level and the bedrooms weren't much. I'd feel it were a better deal if they allowed you to offer space to crash to your whole crew. An Aerobed on the floor would be better than the beds that are there.

Also, on the lines of your its too spread out complaint, it sux having 4 of your crew in one place, and 1 or 2 more somewhere else, if the crew wants to get a cool nights sleep before heading home on the delivery.

Re: the steel drums I think you've identified a primary reason no one is under/around the tent.

I'm still a few bodies short of what I'd like though I have a bare minimum so I haven't registered yet, but if we do race we'll probably do like last year and head over to Point Lookout marina for some AC to run the AC and sleep on the boat.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

We're not racing this year.  My crew fell apart - one with a blown shoulder, one recovering from multiple back surgeries, another healing from knee replacement. I had the former skipper of a Naval Academy Annapolis-Bermuda winner signed up, but he bought a boat and will be moving it that weekend. My foredeck guy is on business travel that week and my tactician isn't answering email or voicemail. So it's me, Vicky, and one of our drivers. I can't do Gov Cup with 3 on a 38' PHRF B boat. I'm really bummed since we've done it the last 5 years and had been improving.

We hadn't even planned to go ashore this year - just drop off crew and get out. The shuttle last year was abysmal - it took forever to get ashore and as long to get back out. And the food that's on my boat is better that what they have in the 3 trailers parked in the road.

I liked the tracker, it really helped us do better knowing what everyone else was doing. I call it "training". They kept us from heading off into the hinterlands with a "better idea". I didn't like when service went down - I would *really* have liked to identify the gray sailed boat with *no* running lights that came out of the darkness and almost caused us to do an emergency tack. Would have protested him if I could see a name or sail number or get the data from the tracker.

BTW - The photo for my avatar was taken at the start of last year's race. Love that picture.

Mark


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm starting a new job and this will be my first one missed in 5 years as well. Unless I can convince them to let me go. I would like to do it on a sled one time. Maybe Donny needs a helping hand.....


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

We're signed up. I'm happy that they are doing the dinner again this year. Yeah, it's $55per head, but in years past, the food was pretty good, and my crew is likely to get their $55 out of the open bar alone.

I've suggested to the race committee that they consider reversing the race course: starting in St. Mary's and finishing in Annapolis. They could have a send off party the night before the race in St. Mary's, and then have a real throw-down in Annapolis after the race. Having the race finish in Annapolis would allow the Governor to participate, allow "civilians" to get involved, and allow for friends and family to particiapte. Seems to me that necessary exposure is in Annapolis, not in sleepy little St. Mary's.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

johnnyquest37 said:


> We're signed up. I'm happy that they are doing the dinner again this year. Yeah, it's $55per head, but in years past, the food was pretty good, and my crew is likely to get their $55 out of the open bar alone.
> 
> *I've suggested to the race committee that they consider reversing the race course*: starting in St. Mary's and finishing in Annapolis. They could have a send off party the night before the race in St. Mary's, and then have a real throw-down in Annapolis after the race. Having the race finish in Annapolis would allow the Governor to participate, allow "civilians" to get involved, and allow for friends and family to particiapte. Seems to me that necessary exposure is in Annapolis, not in sleepy little St. Mary's.


Hmmmmm. There is merit to this idea. People may frown on tampering too much with tradition, however. Another idea would be for them to host another race, starting from St. Mary's or to alternate directions each year.

Hey, I didn't know that $55 included an open bar!


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

> I've suggested to the race committee that they consider reversing the race course: starting in St. Mary's and finishing in Annapolis.


That's an interesting idea, I like it. I'd do it. But the committee would have to really build it up - not something that a small private college does routinely. Of course, Annapolis has an endless series of races and this one could be viewed as "just another race". But having a blowout party in one of my favorite places has it's merit. 

Annapolis is interesting - I can have a boat designed, sails made, rigging done, but buy boat supplies downtown? Nah. Ice - sure, go to the ice cream store and get in line. And then there is the worst marina on the Bay, centrally located at City Dock. Annapolis is a fun place to visit, but cruising amenities are short anywhere other than Eastport. Odd.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Hmmmmm. There is merit to this idea. People may frown on tampering too much with tradition, however. Another idea would be for them to host another race, starting from St. Mary's or to alternate directions each year.
> 
> Hey, I didn't know that $55 included an open bar!


Yeah, that would make a bit of difference but the website does not mention that. Just smoked pork, fried chicken and potato salad. Open bar makes a big difference -- but I still won't be there.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Sabreman said:


> We're not racing this year. My crew fell apart -
> 
> I liked the tracker, it really helped us do better knowing what everyone else was doing. I call it "training". They kept us from heading off into the hinterlands with a "better idea". I didn't like when service went down - I would *really* have liked to identify the gray sailed boat with *no* running lights that came out of the darkness and almost caused us to do an emergency tack. Would have protested him if I could see a name or sail number or get the data from the tracker.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you won't make it this year. I was wondering where you were. Anyway I share your problems with crew. I'll only have one or possibly two returning crew. I have picked up a couple of knowledgeable cruising sailors so I currently have 4 or maybe 5, but I hope to pick up one or two more.

I also share your frustration with the tacker server going down for "planned maintenance" in the midst of an overnight race. Last year, I had nothing but bad ideas and when I look at the photoboat shots realize our sail trim was for crap, so we were slow from the start and I'm not sure we got any better. I was all into technology last year trying to anticipate the tides and winds and favoring this side or that. This year my plan is to forget all that crap and make sure the boat is pointed south and the sails aren't overtrimmed into a wrinkled mess. If the tracker is up I'll keep and eye on the boats that kicked my butt last year and try to keep up.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Since my crew bailed, I'm available if anyone needs another set of hands. I mistakenly bought the Kattack app last year, so I come App-in-hand. 

If the name of your boat is "Donneybrook", I'll pay to play.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

PalmettoSailor said:


> <Snip> I was all into technology last year trying to anticipate the tides and winds and favoring this side or that. This year my plan is to forget all that crap and make sure the boat is pointed south and the sails aren't overtrimmed into a wrinkled mess. If the tracker is up I'll keep and eye on the boats that kicked my butt last year and try to keep up.


Couldn't see the forest for the trees? I hear you.

I have loose, general rules for these races:
- Favor the Eastern Shore. There is no current protection and you end up sailing extra miles by following the Western shore.
- Print out the current predictions from CBOFS. Deeper water when favorable, shallow water when foul. Don't get sucked up into the river mouths.
- Trim, trim, trim.

I save my GPS tracks from these races and compare them year after year. I've been using pretty crappy genoas. This year, I have a much better sail.

I'm doing the EYC to Solomon's race tomorrow night. I'm positively itching with curiosity to see how we do.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

It would be hard to do the reverse course. It's easy north to south b/c when you're finishing the fleet is usually spread out a little bit. To pull off a start in a cramped river with over 100 boats in horeshoe bend is going to be a madhouse. Imagine 30 boats motoring up to the startline while another 50 boats are sailing out rolling starts. 

Hell in a handbasket. I love the idea, but logistics would shoot itself in its foot.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Agree that the start line could not be right off St. Marys. Would have to do the start out in the Potomac, just as the current start line is not in Annapolis proper, but way out past the mouth of the Severn R.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Headed to the boat after work today and will head up to Annapolis Friday AM.

See you 3PM starts on the line and the rest of you in St. Marys.

Have fun, be safe and good luck to all.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Right on, PS.
Financial constraints prohibit me from racing my own boat. I'm crewing on a C&C35Mk III.
See you down there.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Right on, PS.
> Financial constraints prohibit me from racing my own boat. I'm crewing on a C&C35Mk III.
> See you down there.


Yeah, I'll worry about the financial constraints after this race. The past 12 months have been pretty ****ty for my wife and I, but I think we are finally seeing light at the end of the tunnel and hoping its not a train. Part of the turnaround is me physically being up to this and the way I more or less fell into a decent crew.

I have only one returning crew and my wife is not sailing with us this year, but despite that, I think I have rounded up the best crew I've had yet, including a couple of Sailnetters, one that has done the race 5 times as skipper who'll be our tactician and a husband/wife team that are more cruisers but want overnight experience since they plan some longer voyages in the near future. I won't out them unless they choose to be outed.:laugher


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds like you're in good company, but the inexperienced, hubby/wife team is a bit of a question mark. I've seen that go awry.

Luckily the breeze seems a bit light, so I don't think they'll get beat up too bad. They'll mainly have to contend with the darkness and the long upwind slog. Hopefully they'll enjoy themselves.

Forecast looks like a repeat of the Solomon's Race. If you can point, you'll do ok.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm looking forward to not having the annual Sweatfest. As long as we have at least some wind from ANY direction, I'm happy. 

See y'all at St. Mary's


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Sounds like you're in good company, but the inexperienced, hubby/wife team is a bit of a question mark. I've seen that go awry.
> .


Inexperienced racers maybe, but not inexperienced sailors. They've crewed with me before and are pretty good sailors. They have their own boat and have been in the Chessy chop like the rest of us. Only thing they don't have is over night experience and the only way to get that is go get it like they are doing.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I think he was refering to husbands and wives sailing together in general. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

Looks like the START will be good sailing at least...
Hopefully we'll get in before the wind turns off in the AM. One advantage of being in the A2 fleet.



> ANZ532-022000-
> CHESAPEAKE BAY FROM SANDY POINT TO NORTH BEACH-
> 731 AM EDT FRI AUG 2 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll be on Arriba, but will have my "The Office" hat on ashore. Say hello if you get a chance.

Joel
The Office


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

What boat are you on Dave?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

So...for the B-fleet, here's how it panned out:

As expected, the forecast completely underestimated the intensity of the breeze. That has been true, nearly all summer. This doesn't surprise me, because the Chesapeake is well known for its summer doldrums. This has been a pleasantly odd summer, with fresh breezes and much cooler temperatures.

The breeze started off from due south at 12-15kts true, kicking up a very un-loved chop, but we soldiered on because this is the norm.

The skipper had a thought about staying west, but changed his mind around Bloody Point Lighthouse, so we sailed back east.

We tacked away from Poplar Island, and from that point, the breeze was more SW, and we were able to sail close-hauled or close-reaching all the way down to the Potomac River. The water lay down a good bit, the motion was easy and comfortable. The moon was absent, but the stars and Milky Way were out in all their glory, being far away from light pollution. Shooting stars and luminescent jellies were pleasant companions.

From Point No Point, to Point Lookout, the breeze began to falter a bit, so we played with all kinds of gear to keep the sails powered up and keep the boat moving. We were all starting to get a bit fatigued, and slow to react by this point. 

As we sailed into the Potomac, the wind clocked more WSW so any hope of the usual spinnaker finish was put to bed. We had to make a quick stitch around the St. Mary's River channel buoy, and sailed up that river.

One mile from the finish line, as the sky turned pink, the breeze shut down.
There was a large glut of boats all stalled mere yards from the finish line. Our driver managed to find a zephyr and skirted the entire group, finishing on the committee boat end of the line, ahead of nearly a dozen boats.

We finished squarely in the middle of the pack of 17 boats. Respectable, but not outstanding. All boats raced, and there were no "ghosts" on the score sheet.

The "regulars" in the crew worked hard, and all night long as usual. We had a couple of newcomers who ran out of steam and spent a long while crashed out below. Ces't la vie.

We had plenty of good food and beverages for the entire race. St. Mary's College of Maryland welcomed us with open arms. They provide a water-taxi, breakfast, a gorgeous environment to relax in afterwards. Our crew merged with another boat for a grill-up at the college townhouses after the race with delicious sausages, margaritas and dark 'n stormy's. Par-tay.


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

Yeah, we were in that pileup and finished just in front of you. Like seconds ahead! Would have been really cool if we hadn't all just spent an HOUR clawing our way in.

Got a good start and were actually ahead of the NAVY boys for oh, about 25 min, then they did a horizon job on the fleet. Our rating is just about impossible to sail to but we had a great night. Cool, but not so cool as to need a jacket or fleece, breezy but not so much that we were pounding. Really more boats need to do this race. Esp. since they moved the start time for the slower classes to 3pm.

We were ALL SET to pop the symmetrical when we turned up the St. Mary's and all of a sudden we got headed. I checked the wind and called for a change to the asym. Me and the new bowman that is replacing me scrambled and got the asym hooked up just seconds after rounding the mark and by then we were almost beating. Never did fly the sucker. Just goes to show how quickly things can change.

I may even put my boat in the cruising class next year and take on my Wed night racing opponents!


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

Just looked at the results. 12 boats finished in less than a 2 min time period. From 6:58:36 to 7:00:34! Spread over 5 classes. 

Rejoyce, Elan, Bad Cat, Widowmaker, Lady Grey, Beyond the Sea, 8th Deadly Sin, Orion, Himmel, Resolute, JAZZ, Cookie.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

sailordave said:


> Just looked at the results. 12 boats finished in less than a 2 min time period. From 6:58:36 to 7:00:34! Spread over 5 classes.
> 
> Rejoyce, Elan, Bad Cat, Widowmaker, Lady Grey, Beyond the Sea, 8th Deadly Sin, Orion, Himmel, Resolute, JAZZ, Cookie.


Jazz was originally listed as DNC in the preliminary results. Now they've bumped us down one spot. Bummer. 

I have photos of the finish, taken from right next to the cross at Cross Point. I'll link them when I have a chance.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Well we finished in the bottom third of our fleet, but "woulda', coulda', shoulda''" finished more like mid pack. We were right there with the middle of our fleet right up to the St. Mary's mark at which point my tracker conveniently disappeared I assume due to my cell phone battery giving up. That would prevent anyone from watching the replay from seeing what I'm going to confess. We tried squeezing between a boat ahead and Chancellor Point and didn't make it. I join the elite ranks of skippers that have run aground within site of the Dove.

The entire crew went into emergency mode to douse the aysm and switch into "what now mode". Between backwinding and kedging we got ourselves spun around and free in what seemed like only a few minutes, but I expect might have been more like 1/2 hour or more.

Still it was a fantastic ride down the Bay and I achieved the goal of seeing the sunrise on the stern rather than the port side and gained redemption from the drubbing johnnyquest37 put on us last year. 

Everyone on the boat this year were great, doing whatever it took to keep the boat going, sails optimally trimmed, the crew fed and tactics calculated. I'd like to give a big shout out to Sailnetters Sabreman and bobnpaula as well as my two HHSA crew who helped me make the race happen this year. This year was the first time I felt I didn't have to try to do it all, and between having time to "get my head outside the boat" and having several good sailors giving input (which never turned into divisiveness) it really made for a great sail.

I also have to thank my wife that went above and beyond to facilitate getting the boat ready and provisioned, facilitating crew transportation home and helping me deliver the boat back home.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

> We tried squeezing between a boat ahead and Chancellor Point and didn't make it. I join the elite ranks of skippers that have run aground within site of the Dove.


Dude, you're too hard on yourself. We were aggressive. Say that ten times. 

We met adversity and prevailed when we could have given up. Say *that* twenty times. 

Seriously, It was a fantastic ride and getting unstuck was a highpoint for me - no wind, no engine, no way to get an anchor any distance from the boat (too many jellies) but we did it.

Sailing close hauled from 0100ish to 0230ish with 15kts AWS, well balanced sails, with stars, the Milky Way, shooting stars, and phosphorescent jellies, was priceless. Thanks for having me.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Sabreman said:


> Dude, you're too hard on yourself. We were aggressive. Say that ten times.
> 
> We met adversity and prevailed when we could have given up. Say *that* twenty times.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, but it WAS my bad never checking to make sure the person on the helm kept a sharp eye on the sounder after deciding our best chance to place was to slide inside the boat ahead.

After looking at the replay, I know the two boats ahead of us were in our class and both owed me time. Paradox, who we owed time, was behind but I'm not sure she was far enough back that she wouldn't have beat us on corrected time, so if we'd been successful at our aggressive move it might have gotten us at least 2 or maybe 3 positions. After our ungrounding we crossed seconds ahead of Paradox, who I owed something like 45 minutes.

If the helmsman called our that we weren't gonna make it, gybing probably would have cost us at least one spot. The cruising class split into two clumps of boats almost at the start and we hung with the lead of the second group right up to the bitter end. The early group benefited by being able to sail the rumb line from Pt Lookout to St Mary's 1, while the slower group got headed and all had to make a tack or three in the Potomac.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

You also aren't the only boat to run aground on Church Point last weekend. _Chaotic Flux_ shares that honor with you.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

We didn't run aground. We were on a secret sounding mission for the US Geologic Survey, making sure Al Qaeda can't use personal submarines to infiltrate the St Mary's River.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Sill amazes me how many people run aground in that river. The charts are scary accurate.  

<--- This guys has run aground twice in that river... Just not during a race.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Sabreman said:


> We didn't run aground. We were on a secret sounding mission for the US Geologic Survey, making sure Al Qaeda can't use personal submarines to infiltrate the St Mary's River.


Its not secret now, you blew our cover story dang it.


----------



## Cap'n Russ (Jul 15, 2013)

I was on _Bugbear_ for the first time this year and we had the dubious honor of finishing in 26 hours and 7 minutes but we *did* finish which is better than what they've done in the past. The run down the Bay was absolutely beautiful, I spent my first crew break lying on the cabin top watching the stars, meteors and even a satellite cross overhead.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

26 hours?! You must have been exhausted.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

They have you as DNF. That needs to be fixed.


----------



## Cap'n Russ (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, we were quite ready to get off that boat! Our skipper hand-wrote our finish time on the results board (as per the SI) when we finally arrived, I'll tell him to follow-up with the race committee. We tried to raise them several times on 68 and via cell phone when we realized we weren't going to finish at a normal time but never got a response. I was the tactician for our crew and even though the tacks I chose pretty much matched those of the cruising class and then the fast boats later on, our boat was really slow and did not point well which caused us to trail the fleet down the Bay. Still, we were only about 2000 meters behind the next slowest boat in the cruising fleet when they rounded Point Lookout. We rounded Point Lookout at about 8:30 Saturday morning and the wind started to get fluky and fizzle. It went dead calm on us when we were about 5 miles up the river. Finally, at about 2:15, a light breeze came up and we started moving again. In total, we spent about 7 hours waiting on the breeze which is what really killed our time! When we finally made it to the St Mary's River, the wind was up and coming squarely down the river forcing us to use just about the entire width of the river on our tacks to keep our overall boat speed up. The crew did a magnificent job executing the tacks I called for as I monitored our progress on the charts, it was definitely our finest hour of the race.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats to Palmetto for resoundly beating Wind Orchid this year. We finished DFL, not only for the cruising class but for the entire fleet. Looking at the replay, we were respectively with the pack, albeit at the back of the pack. We rounded into St. Mary river about an hour or so behind most of you and we, too put up the spinnaker only to have it douse it with a header. Spent 90 minutes ghosting to the finish and at one time we even drifted backwards a bit. 

It was another great evening sail, though. No complaints.


----------



## Cap'n Russ (Jul 15, 2013)

Actually, _Wind Orchard_ did not finish DFL, _Bugbear_ did. We wanted to spare you guys the infamy!


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Cap'n Russ said:


> Actually, _Wind Orchard_ did not finish DFL, _Bugbear_ did. We wanted to spare you guys the infamy!


I'd like to congratulate you guys on your tenacity.

We know what its like to see boats that finished ahead of you leaving before you get there, so I felt really guilty when we passed you as we were leaving to go down to Point Lookout Marina for the evening.

I hope they get you scored as there is no set time limit and I feel finishing this race is an accomplishment in itself. You deserve recognition for gutting it out.


----------



## Cap'n Russ (Jul 15, 2013)

No reason to feel guilty, you guys raced a good race! You guys did look good sailing past us. 

Regarding our tenacity. We were going to make the abandon decision at 3 pm Saturday. Luckily, the wind came up at 2:15 and we were able to get underway again. It would have been truly frustrating to come that far to abandon within the last 10 miles of the race.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Gov Cup and the Solomon's Invitational are not races against other boats, they're a race against the dawn.

My first year, I raced my Coronado 25 and was forced to retire.
With a rating of 225, I knew this boat just wasn't going to cut it.

Two years ago, I bought the Pearson 30. Last year, we barely beat the morning shutdown and finished 8th of 13.

This year, I bought a kevlar 155%. We finished 5th of 7 and shaved around _five hours_ from our finishing time. The sky only showed a hint of any illumination and the breeze was still blowing strong as we crossed the line.

Beat the sunrise, or perish in the dying, morning breeze.


----------



## Cap'n Russ (Jul 15, 2013)

They updated the standings. _Bugbear_ came in 5 hours behind _Wind Orchard_ to secure the DFL position, so much better than the DNFs they got the past 3 races.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Cap'n Russ said:


> They updated the standings. _Bugbear_ came in 5 hours behind _Wind Orchard_ to secure the DFL position, so much better than the DNFs they got the past 3 races.


Go the Bugbear!


----------

